

Show HN: html5 Motivation Calendar, my weekend project - simplify

www.powermotivate.me<p>This is an MVProject I'd like share with you all. It's a very simple Seinfeld calendar, inspired by a certain comment on HN[1]. It's built using Raphael.js and Backbone.js. The website is 100% static (it's hosted on Amazon S3), and the X marks are saved in your browser's local storage.<p>The source is on github[2], along with a TODO list if you so feel inclined to improve it :)<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2331650<p>[2] http://github.com/mindeavor/powermotivate.me
======
simplify
Click a date to mark an X: <http://www.powermotivate.me>

------
minalecs
that really is an mvp

